# And the Winner is . . .



## SqueeKee (Sep 17, 2007)

*BeneBaby

Manders won the notepad competition with a total of 21 votes.

CONGRATS!!!!







Honorable mentions to CellyCell, in second place with 13 votes!






And Karren Hutton, with 10 votes!







Thanks to everyone who participated! You all get sheep!
 Jesskaa
PaperFlowers
Delidee32
SalJ
Solimar
ArcEnCiel
EyeCandyDiva 
Miss Pout
Aprill849




**



**



**



**



**



**




**



**



**



**



**



**



**



*


----------



## Andi (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats to the winners!!!


----------



## La_Mari (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats Amanda!


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats to Manders and to everybody who participated.


----------



## littletingoddes (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Kathy (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats Amanda! I meant to participate and then I slacked off! Oooppsss! Kudos to all that did!!


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 18, 2007)

congrats amanders, celly and Karren! I had fun voting for people and looking at everything


----------



## princessmich (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats Benebaby and to all the other participants



You guys did an awesome job


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats, Manders!!!


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats Amanda!

And to everyone who participated, you did an amazing job!


----------



## KellyB (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## Marisol (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats Amanda!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats Manders!


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 18, 2007)

congrats manders! awesome notepad!

everyone did a great job!


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 18, 2007)

woohoo congrats



There were some really lovely notepads there


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats to everyone!!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 18, 2007)

'grats.


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 18, 2007)

Huh??? No Freakin' Way? Thanks Everyone....I am severely shocked right now!! I think I peed a little.....


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 18, 2007)

Wooot... Ben-neh-Bay-Bee. Congrats, lady


----------



## brewgrl (Sep 18, 2007)

If all these wins were tangible, you would need another room for trophies... or you could put them next to the crowns!!!


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 18, 2007)

Hahah Jen. I will wear the Notepad, DTB and MOTM crowns in my heart...


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats Amanda!


----------



## chocobon (Sep 18, 2007)

Yaaaay congrats everyone!


----------



## karrieann (Sep 18, 2007)

way to go hot stuff!


----------



## Leony (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats girls!


----------



## magosienne (Sep 18, 2007)

congrats everyone !!


----------



## Karren (Sep 18, 2007)

Congratulations Amanda.. That was fun.. And I figured out the key to success.. I need to get some more pets!! Wonder if the local rent-a-center rents them by the week? Lol

Karren


----------



## Gleam84 (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats Amanda! I enjoyed checking everyone's notepads...great job you all!


----------



## Sirvinya (Sep 18, 2007)

Woo! Congratulations!


----------



## Jobunny (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## fawp (Sep 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Congratulations Amanda.. That was fun.. And I figured out the key to success.. I need to get some more pets!! Wonder if the local rent-a-center rents them by the week? Lol
Karren

Haha! Too funny...Perhaps you could rent a couple of babies as well...just to go the extra mile.


----------



## foxybronx (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## RachaelMarie (Sep 18, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## MindySue (Sep 18, 2007)

I still represent Celly Cell!


----------



## Keely_H (Sep 18, 2007)

Good for you Manders, great job.

Celia, yay for number two.

Karren, third is not bad.


----------



## Manda (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats Manders!! Loved looking at everyone's notepads


----------



## lglala84 (Sep 18, 2007)

Congratulations! to all of you!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 18, 2007)

OMG did I not post a congrats in here?

CONGRATS!!!

(In my defense....I was busy whipping Kee.) ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## delidee32 (Sep 18, 2007)

Congratulations Amanda... you deserve it, your Notepad is awesome.



Congratulations to all the ladies and a special thanks to Kee for pushing me to complete my Notepad.


----------



## Shelley (Sep 18, 2007)

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## farris2 (Sep 19, 2007)

Congrats!


----------

